# Open Track Day @ Autobahn Country Club Illinois



## henry_v (Jan 22, 2009)

_Northwoods Region Shelby American Automobile Club Presents:
_
*The Northwoods Gran Prix at Autobahn Country Club, Joliet, IL.
Saturday May 16 & Sunday May 17, 2009.*

Road Course Open Track Touring Sessions, utilizing the 1.5 mile North Course on Saturday, then the 2.1 mile South Course on Sunday.

Open to all makes of sports, performance and muscle cars! Open-wheel vehicles not accepted. All convertibles must have at least a four-point roll bar to participate. An annual membership fee of $20 is required to participate in the various Northwoods Region Shelby Club open track events (see Event Registration link below). All open track events require that you and your vehicle meet important safety rules (see Rules and Policies link below). 

There will be a daily $5 Autobahn gate fee for all spectators and non-drivers, however accompanied children 13 years of age and younger are admitted free. There is an overnight camping fee at Autobahn Country Club. If you wish to camp, please make reservations with the Autobahn directly @ 815-722-2223 and tell them you are with Northwoods Shelby Club.

The Northwoods Gran Prix at Autobahn Country Club is designed to be a great time for novice and experienced drivers alike. This event is not a race. This event is not an autocross. This event is a touring opportunity for you to experience driving your car at speed on a real road race course, testing both your skills and the capabilities of your car.

There are basic rules enforced to permit drivers quality track time at their own speed and experience level. Participation is limited so that drivers and passengers maximize their day at the Autobahn. Registration will be closed once the event is full.


Autobahn Info: Autobahn Country Club Driving Experience | Auto Country Club | Sports Car Country Club | Motorsports Country Club | Road Course Driving | Road Race Track | Street Race Track | Exotic Car Racing | Race Driving Experience | Porsche Driving Experience |

Event Registration Info: http://www.nwshelbyclub.com/index.ph...vent_number=27

Rules and Policies: Northwoods Region Shelby Club Club Policies/Rules​See you there,
Henry V


----------

